# Grrr....



## tetsujin28 (Jan 21, 2002)

Every time I come back to these boards, they seem to look different, and are slower than before (thanks to my mighty 56.6K modem). And this time I had to re-register. Grrr...


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 21, 2002)

I think this belongs in META.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

It's all about you, isn't it?  

I'm afraid I have very little sympathy for you.  Morrus has been spending dozens and dozens of hours, as well as lots of cash, setting up these new boards. They should be more stable, they have lots of features, and they should move us forward into the new year.  And you're complaining because you had to spend five minutes re-registering?  Waah.  *grin*

Of course, the other obvious answer is hang out here more, and they'll seem to change less....  Seriously, it's good to see you back.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jan 21, 2002)

God Bless En Boards! But please find some way to speed things up. Even with my Cable modem, I am feeling like I am using a Dial-Up connection every time I come here. 

I don't need every bell and whistle if it's gonna make me wait 30 sec after every post.

....."Submit Reply"..............please post this time........please post this time........


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

I think, once the rush to re-register stops the boards should start going faster. I'm pretty sure the slow down is due to everyone trying to register at once. Give it a week or two to calm down and we'll probably see an increase in the speed of the forums.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 21, 2002)

tetsujin28, you do know that in your _user cp_ you can turn off avaters and sigs. Maybe that will make it go a bit faster


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Strange... For me, EN World usually is quite fast...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 22, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Strange... For me, EN World usually is quite fast... *




It's interesting; the last time we tried to se the new boards, they were really slow for me (10 times as long, give or take).  Now, despite the rush of people, they're going faster.  I propose the following formula for calculating the speed change between boards:

20x^5 times slower (x^-5/20 times faster)

where x is a random constant between 0 and 1.  (20 times slower to infinitely faster, for non-math geeks )


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's interesting; the last time we tried to se the new boards, they were really slow for me (10 times as long, give or take).  Now, despite the rush of people, they're going faster.  I propose the following formula for calculating the speed change between boards:
> 
> ...



Heh. Sorry that I wasn't clear enough: They are now fast, too; it's just strange that other people with fast internet connections experience problems while I don't.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 22, 2002)

They've been pretty speedy for me too since the reboot or whatever on Friday.


----------



## Jeffrey Dahmer (Jan 22, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *I think, once the rush to re-register stops the boards should start going faster.  *




If they can re-register.  I registered just fine, but I can't "verifiy" the account, so I can't use it.  This one is a false account until I get that straightened out.

I sent one email two days ago, but as of now it remains unanswered (I assume the mods are just really busy).  I'll wait a few days and start bugging the moderators for help.


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 22, 2002)

Jeffrey Dahmer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If they can re-register.  I registered just fine, but I can't "verifiy" the account, so I can't use it.  This one is a false account until I get that straightened out.
> 
> I sent one email two days ago, but as of now it remains unanswered (I assume the mods are just really busy).  I'll wait a few days and start bugging the moderators for help.  *




The name "Jeffrey Dahmer" is in pretty poor taste.  I'd advise you to change it.

What problem are you having registering?  Could it be a spam filter on your ISP's end eating the verification email?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2002)

Jeffrey Dahmer said:
			
		

> *
> I sent one email two days ago, but as of now it remains unanswered (I assume the mods are just really busy).  I'll wait a few days and start bugging the moderators for help.  *




Email me with your  normal user name!


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 22, 2002)

*JD...*

Show some common sense next time in picking a user name.  

NOT funny.


Ashtal


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 22, 2002)

Erm.. exscuse my ignorance but... what wrong with 'Jeffrey Dahmer'?!?

Who's that?


----------



## A2Z (Jan 22, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *Erm.. exscuse my ignorance but... what wrong with 'Jeffrey Dahmer'?!?
> 
> Who's that? *




He was a serial killer.


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 22, 2002)

*Yes...*

...and as such, not an appropriate user ID.

As for connection speeds - definitely try turning off the sigs & avatars to reduce the graphics and the time it takes to load.

But as you can see, different users will have different experiences with connection speeds to the site as well.  Things like the number of users on the IP you use, holes in the internet due to down areas that you have to work around - these things are external and Morrus can't do anything about.

I've noticed no difference in speed myself, and that's on two different connections.  As always with the Internet, 'your millage may vary.'  


Ashtal


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2002)

angramainyu said:
			
		

> *The name "Jeffrey Dahmer" is in pretty poor taste. *




You see?  Now _that's_ comedy.  Or irony, depending.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *He was a serial killer. *



And a cannibal, along with a couple other things. Thus, the comment:


> _Originally posted by Piratecat_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by angramainyu_
> ...



Very funny, PC .

Edit: First time I tried quotes within quotes, glad to see that it works!


----------



## Fighting Man (Jan 22, 2002)

Hmmm.... strong in the Dark Side, he was.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You see?  Now that's comedy.  Or irony, depending. *



Poor _taste_ - very funny, yeah...


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jan 23, 2002)

Personally I'm coming in over a 56k modem and these boards are in general faster than the old ones.  Yesterday there was slowness due to people playing around with the new features and such, but other wise they are quite nice.


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 23, 2002)

*Dahmer*



			
				mastermind said:
			
		

> *Erm.. exscuse my ignorance but... what wrong with 'Jeffrey Dahmer'?!?
> 
> Who's that? *




He was a serial killer/cannibal who was busted a few years back.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Jan 26, 2002)

Actually, I've noticed the board being slower ever since the move from Eric's server. Does seem to crash less, though.

As for why I haven't been around (for those of you who noticed), I can only blame it on being back in university, which now takes up a significant amount of my time. I just had to tell my players that I'm going to wind down the GURPS campaign I started a few months ago, due to uni taking up too much time. *sigh* Oh, well, I can always go back to running Pendragon D&D.


----------

